# A7S III specs drop



## ahsanford (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## ahsanford (Jul 27, 2020)

More here:








ILCE7SM3.pdf







drive.google.com





- A


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

